# Standard user:group für htdocs Verzeichnis



## muhaaa (9. April 2005)

Hi,

also ich hab ausversehen mit chown den Owner von einem public_html Verzeichnis geändert. Nun bekomm ich immer wieder den 500 Error. Mit Chmod hat das ganze nix zu tun. Ich muss nur wissen wie der Befehl lautet! zB chown user:group /home/m/*domain*/public_html

wenn ich nun via ftp neue Webseiten hochlade kann ich die Rechte unter ftp auch ändern die alten kann ich nicht ändern!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Also mein Apache laeuft als nobody.
Dementsprechend habe ich die Dateien und Verzeichnisse in htdocs an nobody:nobody verschenkt.
Das hab ich mit folgendem Befehl gemacht:
*chown -R nobody:nobody **


----------



## muhaaa (9. April 2005)

hi danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Nur leider hats nicht funktioniert. Via ftp kann ich kein CHMOD setzen. Nur die Dateien die ich neu hochgeladen habe lassen sich wunderbar ausführen bzw Rechte vergeben. Noch eine Idee?


----------



## Helmut Klein (10. April 2005)

Du nutzt Apache?
Sieh in deine httpd.conf welche Werte "User" und "Group" haben und setze sie dementsprechend mit chown - wie reptiler bereits erwähnt hat.


----------

